# Suspicious Package Intercepted



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Not too long ago I made a comment on a thread regarding having never seen a Nub Double Maduro before. Well, @bobbya08 got ahold of me, offering to send one to try, so I graciously accepted the offer.

Needless to say, I was rather surprised when a package arrived today, feeling like it weighed significantly heavier than it should for a single 4x60 cigar... I was quite concerned that the contents might be dangerous...

Upon opening the package, my suspicions were confirmed...

Thanks for the awesome package, brother! Expect one in return before long. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good shooting, @bobbya08

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good light.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Don't let him walk all over you like that.... retaliate!!!

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Not too long ago I made a comment on a thread regarding having never seen a Nub Double Maduro before. Well, @bobbya08 got ahold of me, offering to send one to try, so I graciously accepted the offer.
> 
> Needless to say, I was rather surprised when a package arrived today, feeling like it weighed significantly heavier than it should for a single 4x60 cigar... I was quite concerned that the contents might be dangerous...
> 
> ...


Glad they made it safe and sound. I recall you saying you had never tried the MF Judge either I believe so I threw one in for you to light up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Glad they made it safe and sound. I recall you saying you had never tried the MF Judge either I believe so I threw one in for you to light up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobby............I can give you an ENTIRE list of cigars I never tried.. Kidding...Nice Hit!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Bobby............I can give you an ENTIRE list of cigars I never tried.. Kidding...Nice Hit!


Send it!! I'll load you up buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

bobbya08 said:


> Glad they made it safe and sound. I recall you saying you had never tried the MF Judge either I believe so I threw one in for you to light up.


You're awesome, thank you again, brother. And those EZs look just awesome, definitely looking forward to burning through them all!



Peapaw said:


> Don't let him walk all over you like that.... retaliate!!!


Counter-battery fire has nearly reached a targeting solution... >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Bobby............I can give you an ENTIRE list of cigars I never tried.. Kidding...Nice Hit!


You mean.."have I told you how much our friendship means to me."...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> You're awesome, thank you again, brother. And those EZs look just awesome, definitely looking forward to burning through them all!
> 
> Counter-battery fire has nearly reached a targeting solution... >


You seriously don't have to send me anything in return. I'm leaving in the morning to head back to the rig and I have no idea when I'll be back home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

bobbya08 said:


> You seriously don't have to send me anything in return. I'm leaving in the morning to head back to the rig and I have no idea when I'll be back home.


I'm clear, just expect the unexpected when you return, or some point in the future. Many thanks. :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm clear, just expect the unexpected when you return, or some point in the future. Many thanks. :vs_cool:


Haha haha, careful as @bobbya08 has been known to go toe to toe with Lord Vader 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha haha, careful as @bobbya08 has been known to go toe to toe with Lord Vader
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I briefly came in contact with the dark side of the force while deployed to Afghanistan, but never have since. Probably for the best, honestly. Not trying to become the next Anakin... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Send it!! I'll load you up buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobby...Buddy....You set me up SO WELL before...I am still trying to regain my balance from your last Hit to me...


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> You mean.."have I told you how much our friendship means to me."...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You have no idea how Honored I am you remembered that... And it was " Have I EVER told you JUST how much our friendship means to me" it's all in the details. Never worked but it had Class !! I permanently retired that one but never found another that had such.....such.....such...........what word am I looking for??

set-up


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice work Bobbya08!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, he said he'd send one Nub and I only see one Nub ! Nicely done Bobby


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nub double Maduros are just like chocolate Sundaes.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Great hit!! Have to be careful what you say around here. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice one!!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Well, he said he'd send one Nub and I only see one Nub ! Nicely done Bobby


Very accurate, haha.



Alrightdriver said:


> Great hit!! Have to be careful what you say around here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Apparently so, I definitely wasn't expecting the awesome extras he sent.


----------

